# Zahlen "Bruteforce"



## Xervit (8. Nov 2016)

Guten Tag,

Ich muss für die Schule ein Programm schreiben, das auf einer externen Website bei einem Login versucht das Passwort durch einen Bruteforce zu knacken. 
Den grössten Teil habe ich schon geschafft, doch ich weiss nicht wie ich es schaffe das dies dann auf einer Website eingegeben wird und durchprobiert wird. 
Das Eingabefeld sieht so aus: http://prntscr.com/d4qdt5 
Im besten Fall soll man das Feld durch einen Mausklick markieren.

Hat da jemand eine Idee? Falls jemand schon etwas ähnliches machen musste, fände ich es noch interessant wenn ihr das ganze Programm schickt. Eventuell finde ich ja noch Wege, die ich bisher nicht genommen habe.

~Xervit


----------



## mrBrown (8. Nov 2016)

Interessant, was es heut so für Schulaufgaben gibt...

Hast du irgendeinen Ansatz?


----------



## Nuiton (8. Nov 2016)

Am besten du schickst uns erst ein Happy Meal als Belohnung.


----------



## Xyz1 (8. Nov 2016)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht, wessens Seite Login so schaut... Deshalb kann ich nicht helfen. 
Aber ja, habe das mal für eine Seite geschrieben,
und natürlich vorher getestet, ob ich mich nach z. B. 1000 Falscheingaben noch einloggen kann.
Hast denn wenigsten ein brauchbares Wörterbuch?

Bearbeitung: Das Happy Meal nehme ich wohl


----------

